# Farming Simulator 2009 problem



## fyllesmurfen (Feb 2, 2010)

I have had the game installed earlier and it worked fine. I tried a new graphic card (geforce 8800 GTS) with installed drivers and the game still worked fine. 

Since I had made so many changes in Giants Editor I decided to uninstall the game and start over from the beginning.

This is when the problems started!

I can install the game, but when I load it the screen just turns black and remains black...

I really miss playing the game so if anyone can give me a hint what to do...

(I get the same result when I install it on our laptops!)


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi there welcome to TSF

I haven't came across this game myself so I had a quick 'google' and found this, it looks like a common issue with this software and quite easily fixable

http://www.ls-uk.info/index.php?topic=7550.0

Check out the link and let us know how you get on!

Thanks


----------

